# High Grade Lymphoma Diagnosis



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry  

I lost two springers one month to the day of each other in 2011...the older one had a brain tumor and we were so focused on her care we didn't notice the younger one also sliding downhill. She had a mass on her leg that had been biopsied with inconclusive results, but it turned out to be cancer that had spread to her speen. I understand exactly how you feel, the 'what-ifs' creep in and it's awful. And after losing your husband, I can't even imagine. My husband was the one person who truly understood the depths of my pain from losing our girls. And he is the only one who understands the tremendous love I have for our golden, who entered our lives at just the right time and helped us walk through that pain. 

Our golden getting cancer is my worst nightmare. 

Others who have been through it may chime in, but I think if your vet feels there's not much time, she should be able to do whatever she wants. If that means a romp in the country, romp on. Spoil her rotten in the time you have left, and stay positive. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Katie is beautiful! I'm so sorry that you got this tragic diagnosis at such a young age. I'm not an expert on Lymphoma, but I agree that if she feels like romping, let her do whatever she wants to. Take lots of pictures and try to spend as much time as possible.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear about your Katie, my girl passed about 2.5 months ago. I learned alot in the short time I knew she had it about alternative cancer treatments, if you would like some info about what I know just pm me and I'd be happy help in any way I can. Praying God blessed and comforts you through this very difficult time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sorry you got this diagnosis. Lymphoma is treatable. Our boy lived a year and four months and was in remission from lymphoma when he passed away recently at 12-13 years old (Andy was a rescue). There is hope this doesn't have to be 'the end', that you can add many many more days to Katie's life.

I just sent you a "Private Message". 

Click "Private Message" under your user name, top right of the page to the right of the silhouette of the two goldens. You'll see my message "Lymphoma".

Hope to hear from you if I can be of any help.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Let her romp away, golden's are born to romp and roll! I make sure Zoe gets to her favorite places as much as possible even for a short time because I always want my memories to be of her sniffing all those wonderful smells!
Thoughts are with you as you go down the road I've been travelling.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree-if she feels like romping, let her do it. Make the most of all of the time you have left--Cancer stinks!!!


----------



## Mygoldengirls (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure how this reply works, but to everyone, I thank you so much for your caring and gentle empathy... I will re=read each of your responses and come back after I hear back from my vet on Monday..

We walked like we always do this morning and from the yes' that were submitted, I won't hold her back. Rather then I'll let her tell me what she can and can't do... Ya'll are right. Thank you so much.

Beth


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, just have as much fun and yummy food as possible.  Pot roast is always a big hit around here.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear that news. But as dborgers/Danny says, dogs can go into remission and have lots of fun for quite a while. I hope you'll keep us posted on your redhead's progress.


----------



## OrangeHorse (Apr 13, 2013)

I am so sorry. I lost my 3-yr-old greyhound to lymphoma. Make the most of your time together. I will be thinking of you and your Katie.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. It is such devastating news and so heartbreaking As you said let her tell you her limits but by all means do the things she loves. Lots of hugs to go both.


----------



## Mygoldengirls (Feb 6, 2010)

*Temporary Remission of Lymphoma!~*

What wonderful exciting news!~ I just returned from my vet who told me that Katie's lympnodes have shrunk considerably and for all tense and purposes, with the Prendisone, she's technically in remission. And it was amazing watching her as we waited, jumping up and down from seating arrangement to seating arrangement feeling so "normal". It feels good to breathe....

After speaking with my vet, and given the specifics of Katie and all things considered, he concurred that this is the most gentle, humane way to go for the best quality of life in the long term. Her 'type' of lymphoma is aggressive and high grade, the chemo-regimen exhorbetent, painful with so many inherent risks... I believe after all things considered I will honor my babies life in the fields and waters with my other two for as long as she is able. And we pray for the rest, you know?? Having lost a husband after a long and painful route of chemo/radiation wiith the same lymphatic-high gade of cancer, I can't bear to go down that path again.... 

So that's what I know for today. Thank you wonderful loving and kind dog 'whisperers' for your thoughts and prayers.... It means so much.

Beth


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So glad to read it's working to ameliorate symptoms. Spring is here. You kids go outside and have a good time


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is great news (all things considered). Enjoy the time you have with Katie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*



Mygoldengirls said:


> What wonderful exciting news!~ I just returned from my vet who told me that Katie's lympnodes have shrunk considerably and for all tense and purposes, with the Prendisone, she's technically in remission. And it was amazing watching her as we waited, jumping up and down from seating arrangement to seating arrangement feeling so "normal". It feels good to breathe....
> 
> After speaking with my vet, and given the specifics of Katie and all things considered, he concurred that this is the most gentle, humane way to go for the best quality of life in the long term. Her 'type' of lymphoma is aggressive and high grade, the chemo-regimen exhorbetent, painful with so many inherent risks... I believe after all things considered I will honor my babies life in the fields and waters with my other two for as long as she is able. And we pray for the rest, you know?? Having lost a husband after a long and painful route of chemo/radiation wiith the same lymphatic-high gade of cancer, I can't bear to go down that path again....
> 
> ...


Beth: I am so glad that for now Katie is in remission and I would do exactly the same thing-spoil her and let her have fun and eat whatever she wants for as long as you can!! I know your pain. So glad we all have one another!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

What WONDERFUL news!! I am no stranger to this emotional roller coaster on which you find yourself, and I'm so glad Katie is doing well  Treasure every moment as each one is a blessing. 

Are you considering alternative therapies at all? That's the route we took with Daphne after her breast cancer. Accupuncture, supplements, and diet. There are some good resources out there for home-cooked diets for cancer dogs. I was told to go with something low in carbs since cancer feeds on carbs. I wanted to try to do what I could to ensure a healthy immune system. And yes, lots of prayers. Hugs to you and Katie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth

Praying that Katie is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Praying for Katie and you.
I know what you are going through.


----------

